# Hagen Nutrafin CO2



## mobot (Jun 17, 2008)

wondering if you guys would recommend a non return valve for a Hagen Nutrafin CO2 system, even thou the set doesn't come with one.
also the bubble counter/diffuser is too big for my fluval edge. wondering if just an airstone would be enough. I am considering sawing off a section of the bubble counter/diffuser where the bubble is not going to travel.
also wondering if anyone has a way of "turn it off" at nite.


----------



## mobot (Jun 17, 2008)

I end up cutting the bottom of the bubble diffuser, it fits well in the tank and is on a corner. What Im not sure about is the bubbles building up on the top, since the top of the fluval edge is glass i just get a massive co2 bubble. I am not sure if that is a bad thing. any suggestions?
still i guess if i did an air stone i would get that...but i wonder it the co2 would diffuse better into the water. would that make a difference?


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Mo,
A coupla years ago, I bought that yeast system.
I gave up on it within a week.
NO, don’t use an airstone! It will gas off any of the CO2 produced.
If you keep using it, use the ladder that comes with it.
If you want another one you can have mine. Just pay for the shipping.
IMO, the container is way to small to produce an ample amount of CO2.
And I could never get the supplied yeast to work for me.
I still have DIY CO2 on some smaller tanks. 
I use heavy duty one gallon jugs (2 piped into one outlet).
Regards,
Charles


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi, Mobot...

check this link... 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s/44053-tiny-super-efficient-co2-reactor.html

if you've got $10 to spare, this should do it for you... 
Alternatively, check the 'DIY Aquarium Projects' subforum here.
(I KNOW there MUST be an elegant way to get decent Co2 Saturation with a Fluval Edge... )

good luck!


----------

